# Hikari Cichlid GOLD Pellets



## Dawgz

I've recently been feeding all the fish, EVEN the mantis this stuff and they seem to prefer it over silversides and any type of shrimp (krill or jumbo shrimp).

Anyone want to chime in with their opinion?

BTW, i wish they made an "Extra Large" size rather than just Large (pellet size).


----------



## Dawgz

...


----------



## SeedlessOne

Bio Gold Plus as a staple.... FTW.









Also the plus add less waste to your tank IMO.


----------



## exodon king

Cichlid gold and cichlid staple are the low grade foods made by hikari. Spend a couple dollars more for bio-gold. Its well worth the difference. (look for the white bag)
There are even better foods out there, but they cost more. If you're on a budget, bio-gold is probably your best bet.


----------



## Dawgz

Ive never seen the white bag? Petco doesnt carry it for some reason, I will go to Petsmart, they apparently have it.

Hmm, they only make the Bio Gold in medium...no large?


----------



## maknwar

exodon king said:


> Cichlid gold and cichlid staple are the low grade foods made by hikari. Spend a couple dollars more for bio-gold. Its well worth the difference. (look for the white bag)
> There are even better foods out there, but they cost more. If you're on a budget, bio-gold is probably your best bet.


Whats better than Bio-Gold?


----------



## exodon king

maknwar said:


> Cichlid gold and cichlid staple are the low grade foods made by hikari. Spend a couple dollars more for bio-gold. Its well worth the difference. (look for the white bag)
> There are even better foods out there, but they cost more. If you're on a budget, bio-gold is probably your best bet.


Whats better than Bio-Gold?
[/quote]

Hikari japan makes other formulas we don't get in the states.

I feed dainichi pellets mostly. Much better for overall diet, growth, and color depending on which formula you get. (much better then NLS, omega 1, act. IME)
Usually you have to go to a specialty store for dainichi pellets. Otherwise you can order online.


----------



## Dawgz

isnt dainichi made for koi fish?


----------



## exodon king

I'm sure they make koi food too. So does hikari


----------



## Dawgz

found out hikari makes Hikari® Hi-Growth....gonna get a bag of that just for the exodons.


----------



## exodon king

Go with dainichi xl-pro instead. Trust me


----------



## Dawgz

U think the dainichi xl-pro is better than the Hikari Bio gold?

There are SOO many options now, im overloaded on what to get.


----------



## exodon king

I'm positive..
I'm also sure you don't want to feed hi growth koi food to your exos. Lol


----------



## Trigga

dawgs im telling you go with the NLS large fish pellets...you will notice a difference immediately. 10x better than hikari and only a bit more expensive....way better than dainichi as well.


----------



## exodon king

Hahaha. NLS is not even close. I've done side by side comparisons. Same fish, same set up, only difference was the food. Bio gold and nls were almost exactly the same.


----------



## wizardslovak

i use hikari pellets as desert lol , feeding 2 times a week , every day couple pellets !!
P is never hungry and healthy


----------



## Trigga

exodon king said:


> Hahaha. NLS is not even close. I've done side by side comparisons. Same fish, same set up, only difference was the food. Bio gold and nls were almost exactly the same.


ive done side by side comparisons as well. Im not saying daincihi(sp) is bad...NLS is just way better, for growth and colour.


----------



## exodon king

Trigga said:


> Hahaha. NLS is not even close. I've done side by side comparisons. Same fish, same set up, only difference was the food. Bio gold and nls were almost exactly the same.


ive done side by side comparisons as well. Im not saying daincihi(sp) is bad...NLS is just way better, for growth and colour.
[/quote]

whatever you say man. im not going to try to convince you either way. i know what works. feel free to use whatever garbage you like.


----------



## Trigga

Right back at ya


----------



## SeedlessOne

exodon king said:


> Hahaha. NLS is not even close. I've done side by side comparisons. Same fish, same set up, only difference was the food. Bio gold and nls were almost exactly the same.


ive done side by side comparisons as well. Im not saying daincihi(sp) is bad...NLS is just way better, for growth and colour.
[/quote]

whatever you say man. im not going to try to convince you either way. i know what works. *feel free to use whatever garbage you like.*
[/quote]

90% of your post lately have been very douchey. Get off your own dick man.....


----------



## exodon king

bahahahahahhah. aww. did i hurt your feelings little girl?
go run to your mommy and cry to someone who gives a damn


----------



## SeedlessOne

^^








I had my suspicions.

Ahhh. why did you edit your gayness?


----------



## exodon king

this from the little girl that got so butthurt that she needed to send me a PM. hahahah. if you need attention, youre barking up the wrong tree. go find someone who cares.


----------



## Trigga

someones getting all defensive..calling people names..thats a little girlish dont ya think


----------



## nataz

I can only tell you about what I have used for years on all my fish and it works for (me).

Hikari Cichlid Gold
Cichlid Staple
Hikari Cichlid Bio Gold
Hikari Cichlid Excel
San Francisco Bay Freeze Dried Krill.

I take a empty food container and mix them all togther. I feed my piranhas once aday.

I do bulk order from Petsolutin and its cheaper for me than LFS. Never really tried the others.
But to each there own.


----------



## shiver905

exodon king said:


> this from the little girl that got so butthurt that she needed to send me a PM. hahahah. if you need attention, youre barking up the wrong tree. go find someone who cares.


Leave him alone. Looks at his avatar. He has enough problems.


----------



## the_w8

cichlid gold is fine and bio gold is good...Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## redpiranhas4

just tried hikari chilid gold the other day on my 26 baby reds, bought the mini ones as no baby sized in stock,ive never used pellets before but cause every1 rates them i thought would give it a try

Anyway fed these to the reds and 15 minutes later ive got 3 of them floating upside down in my tank fighting for life and eventually dieing

im putting it down to when the pellets get water soaked they must blow up in size? should i of soaked them 1st?


----------



## FEEFA

exodon king said:


> Hahaha. *NLS is not even close.* I've done side by side comparisons. Same fish, same set up, only difference was the food. *Bio gold and nls were almost exactly the same*.


Your comparisons dont mean sh*t. You would have to do a side by side by side comparison with at least 10 different specimens for what your saying to make sense.


----------



## redpiranhas4

redpiranhas4 said:


> just tried hikari chilid gold the other day on my 26 baby reds, bought the mini ones as no baby sized in stock,ive never used pellets before but cause every1 rates them i thought would give it a try
> 
> Anyway fed these to the reds and 15 minutes later ive got 3 of them floating upside down in my tank fighting for life and eventually dieing
> 
> im putting it down to when the pellets get water soaked they must blow up in size? should i of soaked them 1st?


Anyone has any ideas?


----------



## SeedlessOne

Pellets are sure not the cause of P's being unhealthy. sounds like you got some other problems going on. Checked your water parms lately?


----------



## redpiranhas4

SeedlessOne said:


> Pellets are sure not the cause of P's being unhealthy. sounds like you got some other problems going on. Checked your water parms lately?


what i was saying is i think the pellets were too big for the p's


----------



## SeedlessOne

If they are to big your Ps would spit them out. I have only fed medium pellets even when they were small with no problems.


----------



## Dawgz

yea, but u should definitly soak them before hand, they will be able to bite/chew off whatever size they want. Sorry to hear what happen though.









And for the other three in this thread, knock it off, if you guys feel like argueing with each other, do it in the pfury chat or do it via a mass pm or something. Dont turn this thread into garbage.


----------



## Guest

Dawgz said:


> yea, but u should definitly soak them before hand, they will be able to bite/chew off whatever size they want. Sorry to hear what happen though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the other three in this thread, knock it off, if you guys feel like argueing with each other, do it in the pfury chat or do it via a mass pm or something. Dont turn this thread into garbage.


I have been using Bio-Gold as part of my staple, I guess it helps, I don't think I use it enough though. You said you where going to check Petsmart for it, you might as well stay home and order it from drsfostersmith, its like $20 for a bag at Petsmart. I haven't heard of any of the brands that those two are arguing about... which one is better?.... hahahaha


----------



## D.D.Denham

I have to side with Trigga - NLS has been tops for me...tried the others, NLS generated the best colouration in my fish. For larger P's I use the NLS Ex. Large 7.5mm pellets.


----------



## Guest

carbee said:


> I have to side with Trigga - NLS has been tops for me...tried the others, NLS generated the best colouration in my fish. For larger P's I use the NLS Ex. Large 7.5mm pellets.


ok I am starting to get curious about the NLS stuff, Were do you buy it and what kind?? Is it just the cichlid, staple, or color enchancing?


----------



## D.D.Denham

Here you go...check out this link - 
New Life Spectrum Food


----------



## Guest

carbee said:


> Here you go...check out this link -
> New Life Spectrum Food


Ha, yeah I visited the website, but I didn't see that, now do you just order it from BigAls or is there another place that I don't know of?


----------



## Trigga

You should be able to buy it in the store (most types of it anyway). It's in all big als up in Canada


----------



## FEEFA

This right here is the sh*t, picked it up at an asian lfs
Its a sinking pellet great to star your ps off on.


----------



## Ja'eh

Feefa said:


> This right here is the sh*t, picked it up at an asian lfs
> Its a sinking pellet great to star your ps off on.


What's the name of the store and where is it located? All I can find is the floating kind.


----------



## FEEFA

Its called dragon aquarium and its in mississauga on dundas next to big als in the chinese plaza


----------



## Ja'eh

Yeah I know it thanks brotha.


----------



## FEEFA

Anytime mate


----------



## FEEFA

Just got back from the lfs, I bought some Hikari Lionhead. Its supossed to mostly made of shrimp and very high protein. The cichlid gold which I have been feeding is 6.99 and this stuff is 10.99 for the same sized bag.
I assume it is at least just as good and better in the sense that it has more protein. 
This mixed with the cichlid gold mentioned above mixed together are my new p pellet staple.

What do you guys think? Yay or Nay










It says it promotes head growth but thats just in the gold fish due to the added protein or so I was told.


----------



## maknwar

http://www.hikariusa.com/products/goldfish...sh_lionhead.php

http://www.hikariusa.com/products/cichlid/...d_bio-gold+.php

I dont see the price difference.


----------



## FEEFA

So I'm better off sticking with the cichlid gold then.

Thanks for the info


----------



## luckydemonz5

none of my piranha would ever go for pellets they everything but pellets any help or suggestions on how to make them eat it


----------



## FEEFA

To get them started on pellets it's best to do it when they're young but still worth a shot.
Buy them bite sized sinking pellets depending on the size of your p's you'll get micro small medium and large sized ones.
Try it when you know they are hungry, drop a few in at a time and see how they react to them. You may have to starve them a bit if they are older p's but dont wait too long too feed them because they may start to feed on eachother, and thats the last thing you want.


----------

